# Valuation sought - Hobby 750 FML



## csheard (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Everyone

We bought our first motorhome - an 05 Hobby 750 FML two years ago and love it.

However, my wife feels it is too big for her to drive and we would like to get something smaller.

Would you please advice what price you believe would be right to offer for private sale?

Cheers
Colin


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Your best bet might be an exchange. There are always people looking for extra space and vice -versa.

Get a valuation from a dealer on both vans and whichever party needs to pay the difference

Put an ad on here, and also on Ebay suggesting an exchange

Andrew


----------

